# Price drop, not sure permanent or temporary



## TheWooster (Jun 28, 2017)

I was looking for the C: Pink Panther or C: Flamingo last year, and it was way too expensive for me to consider.

Just out of curiosity I looked it up again, and it is now listed at $15:99 about a 75% drop in price! This is for three or four plants. Cryptocoryne Sp. Flamingo

Fingers eyes legs and toes crossed it is still available at this price when I get paid!


----------



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

I think it is a price/demand thing - they used to be hard to find but now everyone is selling them. Under the right condition they are not too difficult to grow and propagate; certainly easier than some of the more interesting crypts.

Also there are better places to buy them than aquariumplantfactory. My last two orders i've been extremely disappointed. the plants arrive and they look really nice but within a weak they are completely rotting away (5 different anubia rotted in less than a week). Two places I like a lot are marcusfishtank - always been happy with them - but their selection is small. AquariumPlants (something like that - a place in florida). There are also alot of hobbists selling flamingo (sometime called pink panther).


----------



## imported_John (Feb 17, 2003)

Marcusfishtank

Agreeeeeee


----------



## TheWooster (Jun 28, 2017)

jake37 said:


> I think it is a price/demand thing - they used to be hard to find but now everyone is selling them. Under the right condition they are not too difficult to grow and propagate; certainly easier than some of the more interesting crypts.
> 
> Also there are better places to buy them than aquariumplantfactory. My last two orders i've been extremely disappointed. the plants arrive and they look really nice but within a weak they are completely rotting away (5 different anubia rotted in less than a week). Two places I like a lot are marcusfishtank - always been happy with them - but their selection is small. AquariumPlants (something like that - a place in florida). There are also alot of hobbists selling flamingo (sometime called pink panther).


Hi, I shall definitely be keeping my eyes open for hobbyists selling any crypts. They are most definitely my favorite plant! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

There is a guy selling it on aquabid 55galman selling two small plants for $17 but $10 for shipping. I purchased some stuff from him and it was ok the shipping is kind of harsh but if he has other plants you want you can combine orders and he will give you a discount if you - just contact him with the list of plants you want. A few comments:
First his plants were ok - they were grown submersed and had decent root systems but they were not super larger so i don't want to set your expectations too high
Second his description of pink flamingo is they are small plants but you get 2. This plant might melt if it doesn't like your condition and might regrow but while it grows well with proper conditions it also will rapidly die (not just melt) if conditions are not proper. This is not an easy plant to grow but under correct conditions it will grow fast and spread. So make sure your conditions are favorable before purchase.
Third some plants he has listed thta might interest you are nurii rosen (this is a very nice plant imho much nicer than flamingo and it is easier to grow; but it grows and spread much slower). He is asking $25 which is an ok price but not a great price - i've seen it as low as $15; but you have to factor in shipping. He also have spiralis red and tiger (i prefer tiger but it is a matter of preference; the two differ in looks depending on growing condition). Again his prices are not great. 

There is a fellow selling crypt flamingo on ebay for $21.99 plus $5 shipping.
Cryptocoryne Pink Flamingo Rare Live Aquarium Plants | eBay
Again he has other nice stuff and will combine items - his plant is larger but cost more. They will have a very good root system - and i was pretty happy with him (but did not purchase a flamingo from him; but other hard to find plants - he also had red spiralis (his were much cheaper than the guy on aquabid and had fantastic root system - I think he was only charging $15). He doesn't have any listed right now but you could ask if interested when he might have some. He also has some other crypts and you might ask him if you are interested. Again there are some really nice crypts out there - a few I have found include:
Crypt Siamensis Rosanervig
Crypt Jacobensii pink (very easy to grow plant)
Crypt nurii rosen
Crypt nurii pahang
Crypt spiralis tiger/red
-
I'm not saying the ebay or aquabid guy sells any or all of these - just listing a few plants you might want to look into. I'm finding Siamensis Rosanevig hard to grow but my pleco also keeps disturbing it which doesn't help. The spiralis aren't too difficult; nor the nurii. The jacbensii pink grows and spread very fast in my co2 tank - haven't put plants in low tech tank yet. 
---
I want to stress that under the wrong condition flamingo will eventually die. It might appear to grow for 3 or 4 months while it slowly exhaust itself and then up and die one day so you need to look into proper growing condition. I've found it to throw tantrums. However under the right condition it will be a very strong pink and have regular but slow growth.


----------

